# Argos cupboard altered for stand



## 2pods (5 Dec 2010)

I remember Dave Spencer using a cupboard from Argos with a piece of metal tubing for a small tank stand.

Assuming I find a piece of conti board of 36" to sit over the top, as its for a 36" x12"x12", where ( and maybe how) should I strenthgen it. It being this :

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...chtext>CUPBOARD.htm#pdpFullProductInformation







It's hard finding a cabinet that will hold an external filter without paying  lots, and I am not to be left alone with power tools


----------



## Garuf (5 Dec 2010)

I've done it with a 2 foot tank, it's easy and no powertools required. I don't know if it's possible on a 3 foot stand though.


----------



## danmil3s (5 Dec 2010)

shame your in Scotland ive got loads of wood for the job nice bit of 3"x2" that's all you will need across the back then a centre support you could park a rhino on that


----------



## 2pods (6 Dec 2010)

Thanks, is the 3" x 2" at the back going horizontally ?

I think it will need something underneath too, as I want to use put an external filter there.


----------



## danmil3s (6 Dec 2010)

i just had another look at the cabinet you want to use those legs are plastic. the legs run all the way to the floor so will be supporting all the weight me saying just sling a bit of 3'X2' might of been a bit rash.your tank will weigh 90 kg give or take so each piece of plastic is holding 20+ kg  i think it could be done, but for me to sit here and tell you how to do it. id  have to tell you to brace the corners put in ply and over engineer it because the last thing i want is for it to collapse on you and it be my fault. it might just want a bit of ply screwing top and back to brace it. the legs might be good. it might be ok as it is. don't you know any one hand with there diy. if you want i can tell yo u how id do it but would involve a lot of diy so id know it was safe


----------



## 2pods (6 Dec 2010)

It's OK, a mate who is a joiner (he won't like me saying this, as these days he is a site manager) who has promised to have a look at it. As to when, well he's a site manager, so who knows how long he'll take ?

All suggestions are welcome, as the tank is in the kitchen at the mo. I certainly wouldn't blame you if anything went wrong.

You would think you could buy a usuable flatpack stand with a cupboard for Â£80 or there abouts online


----------



## 2pods (8 Dec 2010)

As the site manager/joiner still seems to be minding his site, though I think he's more of a waiter (well, he's certainly making me wait !  )I've been thinking along the the lines of some wood columns running front to back,underneath , to the same depth as the plastic legs to take the weight more evenly ?
As well as bracing the corners etc

@danmil3s please post your suggestions, everything helps, and if there is a definitive method, my pal will be pleased he only has to do the physical work.

Thanks


----------



## danmil3s (8 Dec 2010)

ok ill try and keep it simple so i dont get side tracked, and in steps 
1: cut a piece of 18mm ply that fits inside the cupboard at the top. this will strengthen the main shelf from the inside 
2: cut 4 legs that are a tight fit between the ply and bottom of the cupboard
3: cut 4 legs that are a tight fit between the bottom of the cupboard and the floor. these need to sit under the internal legs all the weight should now be transferred through these to the floor
4: now to stop it twisting cut a piece of ply that covers the back of the cupboard fix it to the legs (you will have to cut hole for pipes and cables) 
5n the front just use strips of the ply  at top and bottom left to right.  leave enough room so they dont get in the way of maintenance.
6: same as 5 just  front to back of the cabinet tie it all altogether 

i don't think ive left any bits out apart from screwing it together do you own a power drill


----------



## 2pods (8 Dec 2010)

Thanks very much, I appreciate it 

I'll give it to the Wood Wizard as soon as he turns up, and let you know how it goes.

Yes, I do have a drill.


----------



## danmil3s (8 Dec 2010)

if hes a site manger  chipey hell have no problems sorting this foe you probably get the wood for you to i built my 7' stand from wood from site and my garage and loads of other odds and sods .


----------



## 2pods (17 Mar 2011)

After all this time, the tank is still on the kitchen counter. I've given up waiting. Once I fixed his computer that 's the last I saw of him (until he breaks it again). Friends eh ?

However, that still leaves me looking for a cheap stand. Could anyone recommend anything ?


----------



## PeteA (22 Jun 2011)

Just spotted this as I was looking through the forums.  Have you been able to sort something out?  Reason being is that I know I have a 3ft tank coming to me at some point in the next 6 ~ 12 months and something like the cupboard you linked would actually suit the living room really well 

pete.


----------



## 2pods (22 Jun 2011)

I've actually given up on the idea. The tank will be staying in the kitchen for the forseeable. Of course, that leaves me with an external to shift. 
Sorry I was no help


----------



## PeteA (22 Jun 2011)

Not at all - it has given me some ideas on what to look for/construct for the living room 

pete.


----------



## Garuf (22 Jun 2011)

I'm still using my cabinet and I would have to advise against it nowadays, water ingress has made it blister badly in many places and the overall strength has gone, noticeably lilting in the middle.


----------

